# Breeding Issues!



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

I have four piranha in a large tank. on Thursday night the female laid eggs with one male, three days later the female laid eggs with another male. I haven't seen any fry swimmiong yet, but htere are plenty of eggs. The males are getting pretty banged up because the nests are close. Should I try to move the nests, should I take out the males? There's a major war going on. Also my eggs are a nice orange color, but should they be swimming yet? I have seen tails on the eggs, but there's nothing swimming. Should I be seeing swimming, and shoulk I keep filtration normal and strong?

NEED HELP ASAP, BEFORE I LOSE FISH!!

I'll post pictures later. Thanks.


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

First of all: CONGRATULATIONS









Now, in my experience:
The males are pumped up on whatever the piranha equivalent of testosterone is, and will protect their nests. Do NOT remove them, since they share the custody of the eggs with the females. They need to keep the water flow going on the eggs to supply them with oxygen, and they will keep removing dead eggs. It will probably also disturb their breeding cycle for later.

The eggs sound fine to me, nice and orange. They will develop a tiny tail in a few days, and move more and more as time goes. They will get airborne in 4-5 days or so, and only in short bursts. When this happens, they will end up all over your tank, so keep the filter intakes away :/
I used to turn down water flow, as the tiny brats aren't experienced swimmers for several weeks.

Good luck with the little ones


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

are you looking to riase the fry?

if not, rearranging the tank it will posibly stop them from breeding for a while. Lower the water temp sightly.

keep us posted


----------



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

WolfFace said:


> First of all: CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldbrothercain (May 22, 2006)

Well thanks for all the great info, as it stands now I did need to remove one of the males because I was more concerned with saving papa, besides the female spawned twice with two seperate males and the damage to the one male was getting pretty bad. It may have stopped the breeding process but thats ok because I have plenty of eggs and now some fry from the first batch. I really don't need 1000 piranhas. After I finish this post I am going to syphon the fry from the first batch into my 10 gallon tank, and start hatching the brine shrimp any info on feeding the fry will be helpful. I am being told too much brine shrimp causes swim bladder disease is this true? Are there any other alternatives. Thanks again for all your help I am a newcomer to the forum and I will keep you posted


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Cool man. We're glad to have you here









As far as the brine shrimp are concerned I wouldn't worry about it. You could try bloodworms if they're big enough.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

mantis said:


> Cool man. We're glad to have you here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my lfs was out of hakari first bites .They tried to sell me some liquid stuff in a bottle for 10 bux that was made with eggs







I ended up buying bloodworms,krill,and good quality flakes.I mashed them all together into a fine powder in an oversized spoon.I hope this varied diet works out as well as i think it is going to.


----------

